

How Facebook is turning into one of the biggest content farm - patrickaljord
http://blog.ricodigo.com/blog/2012/03/09/is-facebook-turning-into-the-new-biggest-content-farm/

======
joejohnson
I know that they attribute the content to Wikipedia, but this seems like
stealing.

